

Why are these ports open on my iPhone? - entelechy0
http://epiphany.ghost.io/2014/09/04/why-are-these-ports-open-on-my-iphone/

======
AustinDizzy
The squid proxy, on port 3128, is used for WiFi hotspot and wireless data
tethering.

The iphone-sync port, 62078, is to enable iTunes to wirelessly sync via
WiFi[0] with your iPhone.

I believe port 80 and 8080 are opened as service ports. When under service,
Apple repair technicians can sideload service menu apps onto the phone and
browse to the phone's IP in a browser to get various debug statistics and
perform other maintenance actions from the phone. Also remember iPhones are
built on Darwin on ARM so those ports could just be opened by default to allow
Apple services to connect to them (e.g. Find my iPhone, iCloud, APN, etc.).

[0]: [http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1386](http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1386)

